# Luna has been killed. :(



## Fransurrey (14 March 2014)

My beautiful black girl, Luna, was hit by a car, yesterday, about 2pm. She had so much land on our side of the lane, but for some reason crossed the road further up. The car didn't stop, but the people behind did and took her to the vet, but she was already gone. Thankfully the chip did its job and so I wasn't left in that awful limbo. I only took her on from CP in January and she had become such a friendly, chirpy and playful little cat. Less than 2 years old. She's buried next to Rosco, who was pts in November and Cleetus, who I lost in August 2012. It's starting to look like a bloody pet cemetery in our garden.


----------



## JillA (14 March 2014)

That is so sad, RIP Luna. Bold playful cats and cars don't mix - I lost a cat in a million three years ago to a car and I do wonder whether being a housecat and not going out might have been a better option for her.


----------



## twiggy2 (14 March 2014)

sorry to ear that, it is always sad to lose an animal from out lives


----------



## pines of rome (14 March 2014)

Oh no, so sorry to read this! You have had such a horrible time with losing Rosco as well, I do really feel for you! x


----------



## Echo24 (16 March 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. A friend of mine lost her cat recently, also hit by a car, and it's her third cat that she's lost to reckless car drivers. Big hugs and thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Fransurrey (17 March 2014)

Thank you. I'm over the shock a little, now. I'm agonising over whether to get another. The CP lady rang me (I sent her an email on the day), which was nice. I just dunno. I've now got enough raw food to sink a ship and everything for two cats, but not surprisingly, I'm a bit nervous!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 March 2014)

vibes sent   I know how you feel we have a pet cemetery in our front field.  So sorry to hear about your little girl.  I lost 2 on the road its heart breaking, like you they have 8 acres out the back and one in front but still they went further and crossed the road. 









Fransurrey said:



			My beautiful black girl, Luna, was hit by a car, yesterday, about 2pm. She had so much land on our side of the lane, but for some reason crossed the road further up. The car didn't stop, but the people behind did and took her to the vet, but she was already gone. Thankfully the chip did its job and so I wasn't left in that awful limbo. I only took her on from CP in January and she had become such a friendly, chirpy and playful little cat. Less than 2 years old. She's buried next to Rosco, who was pts in November and Cleetus, who I lost in August 2012. It's starting to look like a bloody pet cemetery in our garden. 

Click to expand...


----------



## hackneylass2 (18 March 2014)

So sorry about the loss of Luna. Bless her and the people who did the right thing for her.

Echo, please don't think that all drivers are reckless, have you ever seen how cats can just make a mad dash across a road?  Also spare a thought for cat loving drivers who hit a cat, it must be awful for them as well.   I saw a cat a few months ago miss the articulated lorry in front of us literally by inches - it just flew across the road.  


I dare not let my lot out, and they are very happy, i just couldn't cope with the what if situation.


----------



## applecart14 (18 March 2014)

Fransurrey said:



			My beautiful black girl, Luna, was hit by a car, yesterday, about 2pm. She had so much land on our side of the lane, but for some reason crossed the road further up. The car didn't stop, but the people behind did and took her to the vet, but she was already gone. Thankfully the chip did its job and so I wasn't left in that awful limbo. I only took her on from CP in January and she had become such a friendly, chirpy and playful little cat. Less than 2 years old. She's buried next to Rosco, who was pts in November and Cleetus, who I lost in August 2012. It's starting to look like a bloody pet cemetery in our garden. 

Click to expand...

So sorry for your loss 

Total BAS*AR*S not stopping after running over a pet.  I stop if I run over a rabbit and check its either dead or needs to be killed.  I am always turning the car around in the road to check something is actually dead.  

Thank goodness for the people behind. 

This happened to my Dad, who saw the car in front of him hit a cat.  He stopped the car and whilst picking it up and carrying it back to his car it died in his arms.  He brought its body back home as he didn't know what to do with it.  I told him to go to the vets and see if it was chipped (it wasn't).  But I made a load of posters and stuck them to the lampost on the road where the cat was run over.  Eventually the owner rang my Dad and Dad had to tell him the cat had died.

Apparently he'd lost his first cat so gone looking for it with a saucer of cat food and crossed the road to teh field opposite his house.  The second cat had followed him over but had only returned to the house when Dad saw it hit.


----------



## noodle_ (18 March 2014)

im sorry to hear about your cat 



some arse of a driver didnt stop when he ran over a poor cat....i stopped when i realised what he had done... picked the cat up and rushed her to the vets.  She had already gone but Id like to think people would do that for my animals if needby -i hope the owner was found


----------



## Fransurrey (18 March 2014)

We don't know if the driver actually knew, so I'm reserving judgement on that. Her head certainly wasn't smashed open, so could have been a side on blow and she was a clumsy sod!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (18 March 2014)

Am so so sorry to hear this, we lost our beloved Bruno in January to a car accident and the pain of losing him almost drove me mad. I still can't bear to see his picture. Hugs and healing vibes to you. in fact Fransurrey you wrote kind and helpful words on my thread at the time, and I am so upset for you going through this.


----------



## Honey08 (18 March 2014)

Poor op, hope you're ok.  Its not nice, but by the sounds of it it was instant.  

I saw one get hit by a car that didn't stop a few years ago.  The cat shot out in front of the car, it couldn't avoid it, but it carried on without stopping, leaving the cat writhing about in the road.  I stopped and picked it up.  Luckily there was a vets five minutes walk away, so I took it there.  I knocked on a few local houses and put a couple of notes up at the nearby supermarket.  The owner got their cat back and it lived (the owner was given my no by the vet and rang to  thank me).  Again, as others said, I did what I'd hope someone would do for mine.  Unfortunately they didn't, we had one cat run over by a car and left with two broken legs and dislocated hips.  Thankfully we found him, the vet operated on him, and he lived, as an outdoor cat, for another 8 years until he was 19.


----------



## Fransurrey (19 March 2014)

Two lucky cats there, Honey! I did eventually get the number of the finders and left them a message  saying how much it meant to me. I tried calling about 5 times between Friday and Saturday night, but they were never in! OH says another will 'turn up'. Right now, though I am holding off. My ginger Ninja has started  cuddling under the duvet, so she deserves some time off from 'new cat' stress.


----------



## Adopter (19 March 2014)

Sorry for your loss, cats are such independent animals it is impossible to limit them unless they are kept inside all the time.

I hope that it helps you to know what happened, and that some people cared enough to find a vet.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (19 March 2014)

So sorry for your loss OP. You must be heartbroken  

My cat had been missing for a few days and came home this morning, I always fear the worst and was so worried. I really feel for you as I'd be in bits if anything was to happen to ours. 

RIP Luna, rainbow bridge is waiting xx


----------

